# Any New Building



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

Anybody got any new building going on right now
our did everybody pack it up for the winter?
RJJ


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm trying to build my new Martin boxes if that counts. I need to build 10 more before Feb. because thats when they arrive here. Got 2 built now.


----------



## coal_man (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm in the process of finishing the inside of my 28' X 30' garage/tractor building. I was going to use chip board or plywood for the inside walls, but price increases have made me consider drywalling it. I have almost half of the insulation done and most of the electrical. At least it will be inside work. I'll try to post some pics.

coal_man


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

We just finished a 20 x 24 addition to our house. It is a cathedral ceiling style room that houses our family room. Under it, will be the expansion of my woodworking workshop. I plan to finish that this winter.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I am in the process of restoring a 150yo farm house. I have been working on it for 2years now and plan on moving in soon. This is what it looked like when I bought it.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4b7a7998-4243-4dcc-3291-64fc67a87b99&size=>


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Coal man, I heard that....I started doing the materials list for my 16x24 tractor shed this past January with 7/16" OSB at $5.50. Now, it is $18.50. I ended using 1/2" plywood for the roof decking at $15/sheet. I was gonna do the interior walls in OSB (call me strange, but I kinda like the look) for sturdiness in hanging things everywhere but not now.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Your right about OSB taking a huge jump in price. I paid about $5.00 a sheet for some when I added some inside panels to my one barn, and had considered using it for a new shed for the wife, but its as much as plywood now. Sheetrock will not hold up in this humidity, so thats out. We do have a place that sells seconds and rejects but even that stuff is now close to what you can buy new first quality items for. I will never use masonite on anything ever again. 

Perhaps the price HD wants for that one 2 story building is not too bad afterall, as the materials alone will cost me almost that much and I still would have to eat the labor. The wife has been wanting to get the 2 story shed HD offers (Summer Wind or something like that) and have the upper floor for her beanie babies and other odds and ends. I get the bottom and share it with the fur kids, as she wants to insulate and AC the thing so her fur children can have built in runs and have a nice place to be when we go away for a day or so, instead of spending the time in a kennel or a crate. This way they would have access to inside or outside at their choosing, be out of the elements and have a fenced in area attached as well. (4 miniature dachshunds, one Finnish Spitz and a German Shepherd).


----------



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

Merlin
I think Martin houses count,everybody and everthing should have a place to live.What style of houses are these,Ranch,Two
story,Condo's,and what kind of price are these birds paying for these houses.
Rjj


----------



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

Coal_Man
Just finished off the inside of my garage with seetrock because of
the price of chipboard and plywood.They tell me its because
there sent it all to Iraqi people,why not give them all National
health care too.
RJJ


----------



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

leolav
Sounds like a nice addition.Like the idea of the woodshop.
What do you have for equiptment to put into it?
RJJ


----------



## coal_man (Sep 18, 2003)

rjj,

It seems like people here in Appalachia would benefit if there were some bombs dropped here. Maybe we could get some cheap lumber. How do you think your sheetrock will hold up? What thickness did you use? I would take any helpful advice you may have. Thanks.

coal_man


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

That 2 story Home depot 16x16 shed looks good. It was $5200 built on site but yesterday had jumped to $6200...so the lumber prices caught up with it. There are add ons, too. I'd bet you put $8000-9000 into it when it's all done.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I have all the bells and whistles. Drill press, table saw, miter saw, 20" planer, 6" jointer, spindle sanders, router table, huge lathe, and full dust collection. It is presently all crammed into my workshop under the existing house, but that room is far too small. I also have a huge stock pile of 5/4 lumber (cherry, black walnut   red oak and pine) All milled on site in my yard by my uncle a few years ago.

I also have a large compressor in the garage that we ran pipe into my basement on a t valve. So I can run my air sanders, my HVLP and LVLP guns and all my various nailers.

I get alot of my equipment at below what dealer cost would be as my company has manufacturer's reps that rep tool lines as well and they get me great deals. I also was given "blemished" Bessey clamps (5 of each size) from another of our reps.

I also have a metal working brake down their as well.


----------



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

Coal_Man
I used 1/2" sheetrock,ran one line of green rock for bottom
course same as you would use in a bath area for moisture.
then just plain 1/2" sheetrock for the top. Hope this helps.
RJJ


----------



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

Leolav
Sounds like you have about the same machines that I have myself.What do you have for a lathe?Also what do you use for a dust collector?The one thing I don't have is some of that
BLACK WALNUT you lucky bum.
RJJ


----------



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

Ed_GT5000
I like the looks of the farm house your restoring.Got any pics of what it looks like now?I bought a old farmhouse with 25 acres
of land four years ago and still don't have it all done, but close.
RJJ


----------



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

slipshod
Do Brussel sprouts grow the same as cabbage,only more than one per plant?Never tried growing them,but I sure like to eat 
them.
RJJ


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I have an old Delta lathe that I got from my Uncle. It needed a new headstock, but I got it going really good.

I have a Grizzly two bag dust collector and a small Jet 1hp for my drill press and spindle sander, router table.

I might be getting a Powermatic panel sander soon for "testing".


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

That 2 story (Summer Wind IIRC) shed at HD has been $6200 all summer long at our local HD and it included most all of the optional stuff as a special. They said it will be on special until early or mid January. 

I can believe it would run a lot more when you take into consideration having to insulate it totally if you AC it, then you have to wire it, run a electrical feed and water line paint and seal the exterior and more than likely the interior at least the upper story. Probably want more blocks under the lower floors joists than what would be supplied.


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

rjj, I just build simple one story 6 rooms and two story 12 rooms Martin boxes. I put up about a dozen or so. I try to clean them out every year, but last year I didn't get a chance so I just pulled them down after they left and burned them. Around spring time here in the swamp we are plagued with buck flies and the Martins pay their rent by eating them. We love to sit on the porch and listen to them talk. My wife says "I sure would like to know what they are saying." The truth be known, they are probably cursing us.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

*Small roofing project.*

We have a 20 x 30 patio off our family room that has a 2x6 frame "roof" with 2x2 cross beams. Yesterday I put on ribbed plastic panels running from the near the roof of the house towards the yard to completely cover the patio. Took several hours to do but now we have a covered patio that I can also use to park my tractor, trailer, chipper etc. that won't fit into the barn or the garage. Next step is clean out the garage....

Anyway, we are supposed to get rain and wind this weekend but now I can even BBQ some steaks and stay dry.

Greg


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

When you get the building materials for your shed, don't make this mistake.

<img src="http://home.comcast.net/~dougand3/carlumber.jpg">


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Is that real? Could somebody really be that stupid?


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, it's real. It happened in Maryland. Home Depot loaded it like that but got the brain-dead builder to sign a waiver that HD wasn't responsible. Also, there's 1000# of quikrete on the floor boards. The car (VW jetta?) did incredibly well to get about 3 miles.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Dougand3: 
Wow I would not want to be in that car! The rear springs look wasted and the roof looks like it is ready to give in. Doesn't this guy know that they deliver for a small fee? Not worth the risk IMO


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Future TV commercial....

Lowe's showing their $19 rental truck loaded
and then cuts to....
Home Depot employees standing around the car above scratching their heads.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

That picture has made the rounds of the web for years. I first saw it probably 4 years ago. I work at a VW dealer[yes it is, or was a Jetta] and we eaven got sent a picture of it from the head offices. I guess the people that owned the car were doing some "gardening" before they went to HD.
edro: edro:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*rjj*

Brussel sprouts are in the cabbage family.They grow a stalk that has all the little sprouts on them.Can get quite tall,and are really hardy.If you have good luck with cabbage ,you will have good luck with sprouts.


----------

